# Next M&G



## justanotherparatrooper

are you off your meds again Sam?


----------



## CJIS

justanotherparatrooper said:


> are you off your meds again Sam?


Yeah you named Simon twice


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Phew! I was left out of that mess...


----------



## grn3charlie

CJIS said:


> Yeah you named Simon twice


She meant to say Simon and Sniper but left out DilliGaf.

I'd like to finally get to one if the location and wife's schedule is just right.


----------



## Guest

This thread is useless... *WITH *PICS.


----------



## Guest

You are ALL missing the next M&G TONIGHT. Sowryyyyyy


----------



## fra444

Didnt we already have a M&G where two members went to a place like that?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest

fra444 said:


> Didnt we already have a M&G where two members went to a place like that?!?!?!?!


They went to the MEAT and Greet.


----------



## fra444

They were fashionably late. Never a good idea LOL!


----------



## Eagle13

fra444 said:


> They were fashionably late. Never a good idea LOL!


Coming late is better than not coming at all, so I have heard, but coming early is unforgivable.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

March 3rd, Cabbie Shack, Plymouth, Boston Police Gaelic Column, just throwing it out there!


----------



## Sam1974

justanotherparatrooper said:


> are you off your meds again Sam?


NO! The only meds i take is a stiff drink! 



CJIS said:


> Yeah you named Simon twice


no I didn't. I said The first guy in a mask was looking to boink simon.. and then i named simon 



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Phew! I was left out of that mess...


No, actually you werent. YOU are the guy lookin to boink simon... :smoke:



Eagle13 said:


> Coming late is better than not coming at all, so I have heard, but coming early is unforgivable.


you are absolutely correct, kid.. keep up the good work :shades_smile:


----------



## screamineagle

did you actually type "Boink"?


----------



## TopCop24

Sam is hoping the next M&G will be in her bed...


----------



## Sam1974

TopCop24 said:


> Sam is hoping the next M&G will be in her bed...


i just threw up a little in my mouth...


----------



## cc3915

Any ideas? Jake n Joes Norwood? North Shore somewhere? Late Feb.?


----------



## Hush

cc3915 said:


> Any ideas? Jake n Joes Norwood? North Shore somewhere? Late Feb.?


Big +1 for North Shore


----------



## Hush

Woburn's got a new Sea Dog Brew Pub that just opened and would love the business. Been inside, food is good, staff is friendly, and it looks very accomodating for groups.
Woburn, MA Restaurant, Micro-Brewery, & Function Hall | Sea Dog Brew Pub


----------



## cc3915

How about the Kowloon?

http://www.kowloonrestaurant.com/

Open Everyday

11:30 am - 2 am


----------



## Hush

Talking to the manager, they have a 0100 license, but are waiting untill things pick up to use it. Trying to make a low impact entrance, slowly introducing pool tables, events, patio, etc...

Kowloon is great, they'res also a Hooters across the street :tounge_smile:


----------



## LGriffin

Why not come to Springfield?
Samuel's Sports Bar & j.Quincys Restaurant at the Basketball Hall of Fame

Wear your vests for the drive through the hood:smoke:


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> You'll all flame me - but Kowloon food sucks canal water !!
> 
> NOT that it'd stop me from going mind you!


No flame. I actually loved Weylu's, but it's out of business now. Just a big place that's open late. Actually, Prince Leaning Tower isn't bad for get togethers. Been to a million "times" there.

---------- Post added at 20:16 ---------- Previous post was at 20:11 ----------

Forget prince. They close at 10pm.


----------



## grn3charlie

cc3915 said:


> No flame. I actually loved Weylu's, but it's out of business now. Just a big place that's open late. Actually, Prince Leaning Tower isn't bad for get togethers. Been to a million *"times"* there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:16 ---------- Previous post was at 20:11 ----------
> 
> Forget prince. They close at 10pm.


Like to see the old school terms used now and again.


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> You STILL won't show! :tounge_smile:


Come on, mtc, i've been to every M&G! Sometimes in my ghillie suit, other times in spirit, and the last time I was in a lamp shade:tongue: I was even photographed hanging with a table of seven dudes! One was wearing a thin red line shirt, I don't know WHAT THAT was about!

Who's the sniper now, simon?


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> Come on, mtc, i've been to every M&G! Sometimes in my ghillie suit, other times in spirit, and the last time I was in a lamp shade:tongue: I was even photographed hanging with a table of seven dudes! One was wearing a thin red line shirt, I don't know WHAT THAT was about!
> 
> Who's the sniper now, simon?


I'm going to start calling you Kaizer Soze


----------



## LGriffin

5-0 said:


> I'm going to start calling you Kaizer Soze


Nice, but always remember, "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world that he didn't exist." :wink_smile:


----------



## fra444

LGriffin said:


> Nice, but always remember, "The greatest trick the *DEVAL* ever pulled was convincing the world that he didn't exist." :wink_smile:


FIFY!!


----------



## Guest

Any developments on this?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

how about one in Feb?


----------



## SinePari

British Beer Co, Framingham?


----------



## LGriffin

Bunch of rabid Anti-Westites:stomp:
We came to this country just like everyone else in search of a dream! Oh, it starts with a few jokes and slurs about B-5's poor radio reception, but now you can't even come out here for a beer...ever.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythrdCsOFJU"]YouTube - Seinfeld The Yada Yada: Anti-Dentite[/nomedia]


----------



## 7costanza

How bout we get u a nice waaaaaamburger and some French cries.:wavespin:


----------



## SinePari

Once the Pike goes down to 2 lanes, so do your chances of having a less-than appealing offer for a M&G.


----------



## LA Copper

mtc said:


> How about - any of our bi-coastal's planning a trip East we can maybe coordinate with?


Thanks for thinking of us transplanted Bostonians MTC, we appreciate it!

My next lengthy trip back to the Homeland will be later this Summer so I'm hoping to make the Summer Meet and Greet.


----------



## LGriffin

LMAO, Thank you for your kind offer and for the record, I _really _don't expect all of you to come way out here, but I will insert Seinfeld scenarios wherever I can. 
So fire it up, Hush! I will gladly take a ride on the WAAAHHHHMBULANCE to the next M&G location of your choice provided you stock it with a delicious waaaaaamburger, sweet potato french cries and Guinness to wash down the pain of living in the frickin' boonies


----------



## niteowl1970

LGriffin said:


> LMAO, Thank you for your kind offer and for the record, I _really _don't expect all of you to come way out here


It's already in the works. I reserved the back room of the Nook in Westfield.


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> LMAO, Thank you for your kind offer and for the record, I _really _don't expect all of you to come way out here, but I will insert Seinfeld scenarios wherever I can.
> So fire it up, Hush! I will gladly take a ride on the WAAAHHHHMBULANCE to the next M&G location of your choice provided you stock it with a delicious waaaaaamburger, sweet potato french cries and Guinness to wash down the pain of living in the frickin' boonies


In the words of Winston Wolfe, "Move out of the sticks, gentlemen".


----------



## 7costanza

Pulp Fiction.....:smug:


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> British Beer Co, Framingham?


Works for me...I've been to the ones in Pembroke and Walpole, liked both places.


----------



## LGriffin

niteowl1970 said:


> It's already in the works. I reserved the back room of the Nook in Westfield.


Oh, I don't even think Tyvek suits will help us in that hole.


----------



## 263FPD

CJIS said:


> Yeah you named Simon twice


Memory lapse.


----------



## LGriffin

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmmmm, We did hold one out west this past summer and unless Simon pissed on your leg, I meen the potted palms, I don't remember seeing you there...:smoke:


Hahaha, I missed one that was closer to the west becuase I was at the Cape...Murphy's law. Was that one in Auburn or Worcester?

Unfortunately, I haven't seen anyone from here since we did a wild protest in Amherst. Simon was singing kumbaya while pissing all over the hydroponics like a Rhesus monkey and that really set off the hippies. Apparently, that's his MO.:tounge_smile:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

LGriffin said:


> Hahaha, I missed one that was closer to the west becuase I was at the Cape...Murphy's law. Was that one in Auburn or Worcester?
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't seen anyone from here since we did a wild protest in Amherst. Simon was singing kumbaya while pissing all over the hydroponics like a Rhesus monkey and that really set off the hippies. Apparently, that's his MO.:tounge_smile:


 Na, thats jus how he picks up chicks


----------



## SinePari

First week of Feb, before school vacations?


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> First week of Feb, before school vacations?


Works for me....I just need some advance notice.


----------



## Sam1974

If it isn't close to me then i'm not going to be able to make it. I am dealing with some stuff on my end. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

probably not going to make this one. Oh well. My limit is 1, MAYBE 2 a year.. maybe..


----------



## cc3915

I'll make it if I'm back from Florida by then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC FL Cop

cc3915 said:


> I'll make it if I'm back from Florida by then.


Let's have it in Florida, its gonna be 80 here this weekend...


----------



## cc3915

PBC FL Cop said:


> Let's have it in Florida, its gonna be 80 here this weekend...


Sounds good. I already know of a few good places in Manatee County that would work very well. Then some of the hopfuls could apply for jobs down here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC FL Cop

LawMan3 said:


> Which ones cc? After this silly blizzard, I'd be okay with never seeing snow again...


It was a MA winter with 100" of snow that sent me packing to Florida with the hopes of never seeing snow again. Its been 10 years since I've seen snow in person, its much nicer watching it on TV :shades_smile:


----------



## SinePari

USMCMP5811 said:


> How about the week after school vacations. Some of us might need that more.... :smoke:


I'm for any Tue/Wed/Thu night in Feb. A Sat or a Sun might be a bit much for the west-of-495 folks to be dealing with the Golden Mile on Rt 9 in Framingham.

Feb 9, 6pm anyone in?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

IM in whatever date ya'll pick:tounge_smile:


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Feb 9, 6pm anyone in?


Works for me....is it British Beer Company?


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> I'm for any Tue/Wed/Thu night in Feb. A Sat or a Sun might be a bit much for the west-of-495 folks to be dealing with the Golden Mile on Rt 9 in Framingham.
> 
> Feb 9, 6pm anyone in?


I'm still waiting for another Friday night M&G where Cowboy, USMCMP and I met you last time.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> Works for me....is it British Beer Company?


Yeeaap. Time to add a poll.



Simon said:


> I'm still waiting for another Friday night M&G where Cowboy, USMCMP and I met you last time.


Wait until my EBT card gets recharged at the end of the month...then I'm in.


----------



## Sam1974

I'M working feb 9 at 6... u guys suck!


----------



## LGriffin

cc3915 said:


> Sounds good. I already know of a few good places in Manatee County that would work very well.


Some hot chicks down there, cc?


----------



## Hush

Booo :stomp:


----------



## 78thrifleman

If you guys make it for early Feb... like prior to the 14th, I will make myself known after 6 years of lurking in the shadows. The wife will be tagging along.

After Feb 14, I will most likely be back at work doing 16.5hour days to make up for missed income.


----------



## SinePari

I like Feb 9th, but I can't add a poll.


----------



## cc3915

LawMan3 said:


> CC where you at?!


Still in Florida. I should be back by the m&g. What dates do you want for the poll?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

Where's it going to be held? I'll put up the poll when i get back to my laptop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thrifleman

*Date for the February M&G*

Using the dates that someone suggested...


----------



## 78thrifleman

Poll posted... see above


----------



## DEI8

*Re: Date for the February M&G*

Any day is fine, but 10, and Feb 16 are DOR for line 2.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Date for the February M&G*

how about merging the two threads.


----------



## Guest

I voted. GREAT poll !!!


----------



## cc3915

*Re: Date for the February M&G*



kwflatbed said:


> how about merging the two threads.


Done!


----------



## Eagle13

Wed or Thur or Wed are no go either way, unless the mayhem continues past 10pm. Classes both nights.


----------



## 78thrifleman

Simon said:


> I voted. GREAT poll !!!


Thanks... took some time to put together, but I'm happy with the results. Full color, bar graph, 3 choices! Don't get much better!!


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> unless the mayhem continues past 10pm.


You've obviously never been to one of these, have you?


----------



## Sam1974

Delta784 said:


> You've obviously never been to one of these, have you?


most of the time, they have to kick us out after the place has closed..LOL

so depending on how late the place is open....... hhahahaha


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> most of the time, they have to kick us out after the place has closed..LOL
> 
> so depending on how late the place is open....... hhahahaha


Remember Owen O'Leary's....the one with a huge turnout? "If you don't all leave now, I'm calling the police".


----------



## Eagle13

Well at least it will be a quick trip up rt 9 from Wootown after class.


----------



## Hush

mtc said:


> The best is when they threaten to call the police !!! HA HA HA HA !!!


 Even better is when they try to IMPERSONATE the police...

Thanks for picking a Wednesday, jerks. The chance of me making last call in west bumfuck is nil.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

OK, I need a couple guys, flex cuffs and a hood so we can go invite KOz to this one :smug:


----------



## KozmoKramer

LMAO Charlie.
Drinking with this crowd on a weeknight?
I'd wake up face down in the gutter with a tattoo saying "I _heart _MTC" on one ass cheek and "NOOBS kiss this" on the other.


----------



## blueline990

Hah, I'm back and I'm goin to this


----------



## niteowl1970

blueline990 said:


> Hah, I'm back and I'm goin to this


*Don't drink too much.. I hear things get pretty intense.*


----------



## Guest

PS. The girl in the pink belt rocked that kids world about an hour later in the bathroom after splitting some more E tabs.
.
.
.
.
.
Simon Team Undercover: Fra leaving the last M&G he attended:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2j2Q4SxY3o&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Drunk Midget[/nomedia]
.
.
And......... attempting Karaoke at the first M&G:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOUwiAxyqLI&feature=related"]YouTube - Drunk Midget Singing[/nomedia]
.
.
And........ Getting shut off at the last M&G:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu-lJpLRP1Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Pissed off midget[/nomedia]


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

KozmoKramer said:


> LMAO Charlie.
> Drinking with this crowd on a weeknight?
> I'd wake up face down in the gutter with a tattoo saying "I _heart _MTC" on one ass cheek and "NOOBS kiss this" on the other.


 ....so whats your point? You say it like its a bad thing


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

See Koz...youd fit right in :smug:


----------



## KozmoKramer

Sam1974 said:


> JAP needs a paddling





justanotherparatrooper said:


> See Koz...youd fit right in :smug:


Any charge for those Sammy? I'm just wondering how much cash I would need.


----------



## Sam1974

KozmoKramer said:


> Any charge for those Sammy? I'm just wondering how much cash I would need.


Buck o'whack!


----------



## SinePari

Sam1974 said:


> Buck o'whack!


"In"


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> OK, I need a couple guys, flex cuffs and a hood so we can go invite KOz to this one :smug:


I'll supply the chloroform.


----------



## Guest

Looks like I'm off the 9th, could be 'in'


----------



## blueline990

niteowl1970 said:


> *Don't drink too much.. I hear things get pretty intense.*


Thanks Mr. Owl


----------



## fra444

Simon said:


> PS. The girl in the pink belt rocked that kids world about an hour later in the bathroom after splitting some more E tabs.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Simon Team Undercover: Fra leaving the last M&G he attended:
> 
> YouTube - Drunk Midget
> .
> .
> And......... attempting Karaoke at the first M&G:
> 
> YouTube - Drunk Midget Singing
> .
> .
> And........ Getting shut off at the last M&G:
> 
> YouTube - Pissed off midget


BAD!! Oh SO BAD!!!! :redcarded:

---------- Post added at 11:17 ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 ----------

Off the 10th and 16th. Cant do the 9th.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

OK, where we holding this thing and when?:stomp:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

BUMP


----------



## cc3915

double bump


----------



## Guest

According to the poll, February 9th at the British Beer Company in Framingham, 6pm-???

Anyone else?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Im in


----------



## SinePari

In, and bring some Georgies for Sam's buck o' whack.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> I'm in


Your sister your DD again ?


----------



## Sam1974

have you decided on a place yet???


----------



## mpd61

I'm in! and I'm getting a haircut just for the occasion!:shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Boston Beer Works on Rte 9 somewheres Framingham or Natick?


I thought British Beer Company in Framingham?


----------



## cc3915

Let's have it in two places at once.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Let's have it in two places at once.


We did that once; fra444 and I diverted a couple of members who were coming late to a....how shall I say this nicely......"alternative" club that was having transgender night. :thumbs_up:


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> We did that once; fra444 and I diverted a couple of members who were coming late to a....how shall I say this nicely......"alternative" club that was having transgender night. :thumbs_up:


Well played. :teeth_smile:


----------



## adroitcuffs

British Beer Company rocks!!
:bounce:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

OK then British Beer Company on the 9th at 1700 hrs ....could a mod post this and the address:smug:


----------



## cc3915

USMCMP5811 said:


> British Beer Co
> 120 Worcester Road, Framingham, MA 01702
> (508) 879-1776 ‎
> britishbeer.com
> 
> Google Maps


Turkey tips are the BEST!


----------



## GARDA

Will there be a Roast n' Toast? :beer_yum:

View attachment 1785


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> DEI8 will have to host the summer one - and roast a pig !! :teeth_smile:


I can get a pig any time of the year any size you want. Average is about a 1.5 to 2 pounds per person, just let me know how many peopple. :wavespin::wavespin::beer_yum::beer_yum:


----------



## cc3915

So, who's going to this thing? I'm "IN".


----------



## Hush

If you guys are still there around midnight, Ill try to swing by.


----------



## cc3915

Hush said:


> If you guys are still there around midnight, Ill try to swing by.


Make sure you wear your name tag.


----------



## Sam1974

They have to kick us out of the bar. Sad I'm not going to make it. booooooooooo


----------



## cc3915

Sam1974 said:


> They have to kick us out of the bar. Sad I'm not going to make it. booooooooooo


Dislike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

USMCMP5811 said:


> Or just shine a flashlight or two or three.... :smug:


and the tactical pens. He needs to bring those.


----------



## Dazy5

I'm a "probably not".


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> So, who's going to this thing? I'm "IN".


By luck of scheduling, I have that night off, so I'm "IN" also.


----------



## cc3915

Now that Sam isn't going, looks like we get DJ Jacko (whoever that is)for entertainment. :shades_smile:

The British Beer Company Restaurant and Pub


----------



## SinePari

"In"

You would think MSPField would come out of hiding and have the 80th hopefuls sprinkling the infield every chance they get (buying rounds).


----------



## Hush

If someone with a smart phone can post up what time last call is, and when people are staying until, I will plan to see you guys around 2330.


----------



## cc3915

12:30 is last call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam1974

yous guys suck!


----------



## cc3915

Sam see Timms fb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

